

Ruby Hoedown (Free Ruby conference) speakers announced - jeremymcanally
http://rubyhoedown.com/

======
bigfleet
It's amazing the work that Jeremy puts into this free conference. Please
consider attending and supporting this great Southeast Ruby institution! It's
been around for a long time, and they've been getting better and better each
year.

------
ajsharp
+1 luigi and bigfleet. The conf being in downtown Nashville (rather than at
the Opryland hotel) this year is going to provide a whole different
experience. Downtown Nashville is fun, fun, fun. See you all there!

------
luigi
I went to Hoedown last year. Nashville is a really fun city, for those who
haven't been. And since this year the conference hotel is right in the middle
of downtown, all the better.

------
vinbarnes
Welcome one and all. We had a great time last year and look forward to another
awesome event program via the über-cool cat, Mr. Jeremy McAnally. OG will be
putting together another what-the-hell-do-i-do-in-nashville event guide in the
coming month. See you all soon!

~~~
tbrooks
Happy to help with the guide, if need be...

------
thetrumanshow
"Homesteading" is a new term to me. Of course, it's much better than "A nice
Italian Restaurant in the webspace".

Not sure I like the old-timey feeling of the word. I'll probably stick with
"Small SaaS" until a better term comes along.

